# Wiping Lacquer?



## jeffj13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I prefer lacquer as a pen finish, particularly for its clarity.  I do multiple pens at a time and use an airbrush. 

I currently have an order for only one pen and I don't really want to break out the airbrush for that.

Has anyone wiped or brushed on lacquer while the pen was on the lathe?  Seems like it would work, especially if you rubbed out the finish when you were done.

Thanks for your assistance.

jeff


----------



## Culprit (Nov 10, 2013)

I haven't tried it on a pen yet, but seem to remember someone here using the spraycan lacquer.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 10, 2013)

I've used a lacquer-based friction polish on pens.  I don't have enough experience to know how well is holds up over a long period of time, but it is certainly easy to apply.  

There are commercial products out there (Woodwright has one, also PSI), or you can do a DIY version using equal quantities of gloss lacquer, BLO, and lacquer thinner.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Nov 10, 2013)

i use poly myself it is a good hard finsh i put on 5-7 light coats and lightly sand with worn 600 grit sand paper between coat s take about a week to do and then let it cure for at least a day then i go throgh the mico mesh pads and then put on some light wax on top and it seems to hold up very well. i have a carry pen that i did that way when i first startes doing this finsh and it still loos very well
hope this helps


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 10, 2013)

I've wiped lacquer on small ornaments or bottle stopper, but still use CA for pens. Just remember, trying to wipe additional coats will cause the base coat to dissolve, so it can get messy if you're not careful (too slow, the rag may stick, gum up, cause ridges). If you can get by with one good coat, then buff it out after a day of curing, it may work for you, depending on how satisfied you are with the finish.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 13, 2013)

i've used a fine flat head painters brush to apply a poly.  it works, but you have to watch out for drips and high/low spots.  air brush would be 100% better over brush.  

one question you have to ask yourself is it worth cleaning the airbrush for just one pen?

Pitoon


----------



## Wildman (Nov 13, 2013)

I like to dip pen blanks in lacquer.  I use a separate container, excess drips back into, as blanks hang over it.


----------

